# testicles 2: 'she said what?'



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

After lots of research, panicking and writing on here Buzz is due to go to vets for a check up and a neuter on Thursday. When talking to the receptionist on the phone (I sounded anxious, because I am) I said 'could you put my mind at rest, I've been googling this and I'm extremely worried that Buzz has cancer, could you tell me the chances of this? Or if it's quite common to have one testicle and neutering will fix it? As I'm really scared and upset' Her reply was ' Well yes, he probably will have cancer as the other testicle has been left inside him to manifest inside him for too long, you should of neutered him sooner, see you Thursday'.....................
I'm now shaken and upset he had a random check-up (arranged by me) a month ago, the vet said he was in good health and not to worry about the testicle, it'll be sorted when neutering if it doesn't drop before. I was also worried about his weight loss, this too was ok'd by the vet, I was told he was on a good diet and fine. I adore my dog but think because I'm a young mum I get judged unfairly. I'm now paranoid about taking him in Thursday even though I'm a good owner who dedicates her time with her dog (and all my cash). He's only 8months old, I don't think I've irresponsibly left it too late? Especially considering I'm a worrier and get him checked every 2 months!! feeling sad now x


----------



## AMKuska (Sep 26, 2010)

This is just my opinion of course, but you're not the vet. If you take him to the vet every two months, and the vet has said nothing, then it is his/her responsibility. You don't have that knowledge. How can you? You didn't spend years and years at medical school. That's why you go to the vet, to pay for that knowledge. It sounds like either the lady on the phone needs a talking to, or you need a new vet.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I can feel for you. I am going to make an appointment this week for Angel to be neutered. He, too, has one testicle. And my vet didn't even mention it on any of his visits!! I hadn't even thought about it, because he was so small and I don't usually investigate that area! lol! Anyway, we put our trust in these "professionals" and hope they are doing what's best for us and our pets! But, I guess we are all human and make mistakes! It doesn't make it any easier to trust them, but I know how you feel!! You get to think just whom can you trust to do best job. Every vet has people that say - don't use this one - or this one is the best! It's hard to figure if we have the best vet for our pet!!

I hope all turns out well!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

No no no, that receptionist is mistaken and was RUDE and HORRIBLE to say that to you!!! I would be fuming! Definitely let the vet know what she said. There is no excuse for that rudeness and those comments. I would leave a vet practice if I was spoken to as you were.

There is a next to zero chance that your sweet boy has cancer now. Leaving a testicle inside the body for years and years MIGHT predispose him to cancer of that organ, but even that is not a sure thing. Yes, it should be taken out, but I would not worry for a minute that he might have cancer now. You are doing the right and responsible thing to get him in and get him neutered. For that woman to suggest otherwise is really awful. 

Put your mind at ease. Your little guy is 99.9% sure to be just fine!!!


----------



## buzz and lola's mummy (Aug 14, 2011)

Thank you all, especially Brodys mum for putting my mind at ease. I will let you know how it all goes. x


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

so the receptionist is an expert now, I'm sure he will be fine, your doing the right thing.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Reggie was SIX YEARS OLD when he was neutered and he only had one decended testicle and he had NO cancer. It was awful and wrong for that receptionist to say that to you, I would really have words with her if she would have said that to me. I remember when my daughter was 10 months old and just had had open heart surgery, then two months later got RSV, a nasty resiratory infecton. I was so scared and when I took her back to UCLA, I asked what her chances were being so sick right after having the surgery. The nurse said, "Oh, she probably die, sign this please" I was devistated. But she survived. Some people just have no compassion or brains.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Well, I just made an appointment for Angel to get neutered next Tuesday. So, I asked, "How much?" It's nice to know how much I can't afford. lol.
$364!! I guess it's been a while since I've had a dog altered!! I feel like I should shop around, but then, I don't think there will be much difference in pricing! (Gulp!)


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I go through the local SPCA. They give a $20 off voucher and they contract with a low cost spay/neuter place. It costs me $47 to neuter and get rabies shot for males and $67 for females. That price is totally outrageous. I would call around if I were you. Talk to your local SPCA, they may know of lower costing places. It did cost $20 extra for Reggie because of the one undecended testicle. But still, $67 as opposed to $364, that's a lot of difference.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Angel1210 said:


> Well, I just made an appointment for Angel to get neutered next Tuesday. So, I asked, "How much?" It's nice to know how much I can't afford. lol.
> $364!! I guess it's been a while since I've had a dog altered!! I feel like I should shop around, but then, I don't think there will be much difference in pricing! (Gulp!)


You should shop around.. A low cost clinic here costs $95 to neuter, including pain meds. A regular vet would have cost me $125 or $170 for a laser neuter. $364 is ridiculous!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Wow.. at 8 months they think an undescended testicle will be cancerous?! The way your receptionist sounded makes it seem like they're going to only remove the one testicle when neutering. =/ And if that's the case you need a new vet LOL.
It is true that the cost of a chryptorchid neuter may be more; because it's more invasive, almost like a spay.. since the other testicle is still up somewhere, they have to "dig a little deeper" to remove it. But they still DO it! It's not like they think "Oh it hasn't dropped yet, we'll just leave it up there then." Sure it's more invasive, but its no harder on the male than a spay would be on a female. 
Gatsby was around 2 years old when we got him and only had 1 descended testicle. They neutered him, and found his other testicle up near his bladder. Stitched him up and he recovered fine. And he didn't have cancer. 
Very surprised at your vet receptionist. It might be in your best interest if, you have a chance to speak with your vet; and tell him/her what the receptionist said; I can imagine she'd want to have a word with her employee after hearing that!


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

honestly... some receptionists... 

Sometimes I think it is a requirement to be mean if you are a medical receptionist of any kind!!

Try not to worry, many healing and calming vibes for both of you on Thursday


----------

